# how to clean holy rock?



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Any idea how to clean off this caked on mud from this holy rock. I tried the car wash and the mud did not even soften a bit. Another member mentioned a bleach solution but IDK if that would actually soften the mud? Maybe I should soak it for a while?

I assume it's bad to put it in as is?

Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

That isn't mud, that is a mineral deposit. It will not wash or bleach away.

It is safe to use in your tank. Once it grows algae you won't notice the discoloration.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

No way!!! It looks like mud, because it will scrape off with a screwdriver and hammer. So your telling me I can put it in the aquarium like this? If so I am super exited to put it in as I thought it was going to take days or weeks cleaning this rock.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you can scrape it off rather easily, it is probably more clay than mud, especially if it is sticky. You can try soaking it in a large container of water for a few days to help soften it up and then use the screwdriver to pick off the 'dirt'.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well it was more of chipping or chizeling at it with a screw driver. It didn't scrape off it more broke off in chunks when hit hard enough. I had several people tell me it was mineral deposit so I think that's what it was.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I wouldn't bother removing it since it isn't dirt or clay.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup I put it in the aquarium already. I have pics posted in the thread titled My First Mbuna Aquarium if you'd like to take a look. .


----------

